# Hybrid Aquaflex Tpu Case For Inc2



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

I ordered this case http://www.amazon.co...duct/B004XJK266 and just received it today. It was about $13.00 with shipping. I like it better than the Seidio surface case I paid over $20 for.

Here's a few pics. If they aren't the best quality, blame my the camera on my old Eris (not my photography skills).


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks nice dude. I've been using a TPU case. Found a deal where i got two cases for $8. Mine are pretty stiff in just the right places. I paired it with a naked shield screen protector and its been gravy.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rogan said:


> Looks nice dude. I've been using a TPU case. Found a deal where i got two cases for $8. Mine are pretty stiff in just the right places. I paired it with a naked shield screen protector and its been gravy.


The back of this one is harder plastic. It's more or less the sides that are flexible. Some guy made a Youtube review if anyone wants to check it out.
http://www.youtube.com/user/xdamember10#p/a/u/0/U-GE1QqUUek


----------

